# Oar holders when not rowing



## mattman (Jan 30, 2015)

Stuff em under your seat, just watch out, cause sometimes they fall out.


----------



## colorado_steve (May 1, 2011)

pop them up onto your spare oars


----------



## fourtyfloater (Aug 26, 2011)

I know you asked about DYI options but I want you to know that I bought these oar rests, 
Oar Blade Rests | Accessories for inflatable fishing boats and rafts by Outcast, and I never use them. In order to rest the blade without too great an angle and it falling out I have had to mount near the front of my frame. I then have a hard time seeing them and thus spend more time dicking around than what it is worth. I just tuck my handles under my side rails and try and forget about the $20 of potential beer money that I blew.


----------



## bigben (Oct 3, 2010)

try a big chinese finger trap!!

so i gotta picture of how i do it on our custy boats... see the bright red camstrap covering the boats lettering just forward of center?? 
i have my spare on the right side; and just tuck my left oar into that strap. 
it wouldn't stay there if the boat was rocking at all, but in the flats it works. 
and it doesn't get wrapped up like it does in that damn chickenline.

probly only gonna work if you happen to be running a stern mount. 
i haven't tried to line it up on a center mount yet, but maybe!!


----------



## Dr.AndyDVM (Jul 28, 2014)

I bought the same oar blade rests as 40 did. I tried mounting them to the frame but I couldn't get them far forward enough on my frame. The oar wouldn't seat in the holder without help from a passenger. I finally got them to work when I mounted them on my chicken line instead of the frame. I was able to move them a foot further forward. I double wrapped the oar rests' webbing around the chicken line but they would slide back and forth to much. I solved that by "sewing" a zip tie through the webbing and cinching it as tight as I could to lock it in place. Now they don't move at all and they work great. 

Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## Dr.AndyDVM (Jul 28, 2014)

View attachment 10930
View attachment 10931
View attachment 10932
View attachment 10933
View attachment 10934

Here are some pics of the oar rests. 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## Dr.AndyDVM (Jul 28, 2014)

And here's one showing them in action. 
View attachment 10935


I cinch them in place with a 2'strap and trailer them that way. It makes launching and rigging a breeze. We are on the water as fast as I can put on my vest and undo those two straps. 

Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## BmfnL (May 23, 2009)

The super simple solution on a big oval is to have loops of paracord as long as your oar towers are tall tied to your frame on each side just aft of your seat. As you swing the blades to their resting spot, the handles come into position over their respective loops and you put 'em in, holding your oars at rest.

Catarafts with a forward rowing position come with the default oar rest between the ta-tas.


----------



## k2andcannoli (Feb 28, 2012)

Exactly, on a cat just throw um in the cleavage


----------



## spider (Jun 20, 2011)

PVC. Slide it down one oar and then slip it over both to hold oars. I don't do this but have seen others do it.


----------



## seantana (Mar 5, 2015)

I usually just tuck my blade tips into the chicken line and rest them on the front D-rings.


----------



## Schutzie (Feb 5, 2013)

Oar rests?
Well, if you just gotta fish, either the chicken line or the spare oar or under your seat. You don't need no stinkin "oar rest" at $20.

And if it's for when you're just floating along, you know, sitting, then the underside of your knee.


----------



## Domar Dave (Feb 4, 2011)

I ship my oars just like Colorado Steve - on the spares. As in 2 spares. If you ever lose or break an oar early on a multi-day you will love having a second spare. A spare oar on each side is also good for a swimmer to grab onto. And it looks better to have a balanced rig. But, like Schutzie, I am way too old to know what I'm talking about.


----------



## sea hag (Mar 24, 2006)

I just ship them and set the handles down on the opposite side diamond plate. Tough, I know..........


----------



## BCJ (Mar 3, 2008)

Schutzie how come you'z always right?


----------



## FatmanZ (Sep 15, 2004)

Kids work good to stow the oars - it gives them a chance to row a bit. Even better, put one kid on each oar and teach them how to spin the raft. That will keep then entertained, at least until other passengers start to turn green. My 8 and 10 year olds did that this past fall on a day run. My wife thought it was funny for the first few minutes, at least until she started retching over the side of the raft.....


----------



## Schutzie (Feb 5, 2013)

BCJ said:


> Schutzie how come you'z always right?


OI!
How's the new job going?
And I'm always right except when my wife is right.
Then, even if we agree, I'm wrong and she's right.
Cause, you know, when you're married that's just the way it is.


----------



## mattman (Jan 30, 2015)

BCJ said:


> Schutzie how come you'z always right?


Because he's been boating for like forever yo, he's like the rafting Yoda!


----------



## Stiff N' Wett (Feb 18, 2010)

I try never to ship my oars if you hit a rock or the bank it will swipe your front person off the boat or hit yourself. I think stowing them the length of your boat is better.


----------



## Sembob (Feb 27, 2014)

That trick Spider mentioned works great. 


Jim


----------



## Riverman4utoday (Jun 21, 2013)

My raft has a full perimeter line on it and I simply tuck the blade between the webbing and the raft so that it rests on a D-ring. In essence didn't cost me a thing since I was already putting the line on.


----------



## Panama Red (Feb 10, 2015)

Buy counter balanced oars the blade bobs around keeping the handle in arms reach?

I'd take that deal n crawfish, then drill that ole devil in the ass.


----------

